# Lionel NW-2: repair or replace?



## jbenini (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi all, I'm trying to get going again on restoring an NW-2 I picked up at a train show years ago. $5 got me a decent shell, bent frame, e-unit and a single-wound power truck missing it's armature, one brush holder and brushes. So, in your expert opinions, should I track down a replacement armature and brush holder, or just start looking for a complete power truck (and a power pick up truck, as well)? I've looked around eBay a lot, everything seems to get bid up to $50 or more. I'm not sure of the age of the truck, it has plastic side frames and that classic "heart" shaped armature cover. Unless somebody out there has the parts I'm looking for? JB


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

To piecemeal an engine has big risk. Mostly trying to get the right part to fit and fix. I have a 224 I started that way but since then I have gotten two more and still have not finished the first.

To get an armature will cost you 25 so spend the 50 or more and get more.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I was just going to say see how much the parts cost first! But as T-man said probably better off with a replacement.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Lionel made essentially two types of NW series switchers between the late 40s and late 60s. The early ones were closer to an NW2, but Lionel replaced them with cheaper switchers in 1955 and still called them NW2s. If you wait and shop, you may be able to pick up an older, better-designed switcher for around/under 75 bucks or you can find items like the MKT #600, Seaboard #601 and 602 (with onboard horn), 621 Jersey Central (with horn) at nearly the same price. Some of these need a bit of tinkering, some not at all, and many need solid knowledge of motors/parts, maintenance or even repair. The good news is there is lots of parts and lots of help available to get these babies humming and running well. Horns are tedious but do-able and one learns much and can be very satisfied by mucking with them a little to get a good result. It sounds like your switcher may have come from the 80s, 90s or?, and can still be repaired rather easily with a little time and patience. For parts, try googoling The Train Tender. Jeff Kane, the owner, has extensive knowledge of all postwar and later Lionel and parts, and is usually great about spending enough time with you on the phone ordering the right parts, explaining how to install, etc., if you're not sure how to do it. Do a bit of research and you'll be even more hooked...


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

Good info on the NW2's, Ishmael. It helps explain some of the variation in prices on the ones that are offered on eBay. Mine is a plain-Jane blue Santa Fe type, but it does run; not a strong puller, but it gets around.
Thanks again.


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

For a start, the armature is available here, and the complete brushplate is available here.

Larry


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

After a careful cleaning and oiling, is there any practical way to improve the pulling power of a stock NW2?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Not 100 percent sure , but adding some weight might help, some use stick on lead weights, tire balancing weights , etc. Try it, it might help a little.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

The unit according to what I've read should have magnetraction. If it doesn't you may try finding a donor with that feature which will help a lot. Adding weight will also help. My 2243 has 2 axle magnetraction and can nose to tail a consist of mostly postwar cars around my 40x90 oval easily. Sometimes placing it so the power truck is in the rear will help.

Carl


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The power truck in the rear makes a huge difference. I have the old Phantom set, and the power truck is in front. Even with magnetraction, it can barely pull it's four passenger cars!


----------

